# What would you rather have?



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys: Question for you..

Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..

Or, a woman who was kind of messy, not that organized, often late, did not enjoy cooking, but loved having sex with you often. 

(Of course, each man has different priorities, but in general, I just wanted to see how important one vs. the other is to you.)


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

karma girl i assume the option# 2 the woman shows an appreication of you with the sex? Either way i lean towards #2. There are a lot of factors you want in a wife and sex is a high one. For the stuff on option #1 that isnt a big deal to me. My wife and i split those duites up together as it is. I wouldnt want her doing all that for me alone but i would not want her to not care about our sex life even more.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, she would appreciate you, love you, want you...and make sure you knew it: )
She would just not be the most 'together' woman you know.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


The latter


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I can cook and clean for myself. #2, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

#2 doesn't sound like that bad of a person, overall.

What if #1 is also very kind, shows you love and affection and appreciation for you in many ways, is not an initiator of sex (but is responsive and enjoys it with you when you initiate it), and #2, except when you're having sex with her, is a moody, self-centered b!tch?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

No question, #2.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

karma*girl...I think I remember your sitch.

Is your H whining about housework again?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely #2.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Nomorebeans...that scenario is a good one. If #1 was all those things and responsive to you sexually, etc...that sounds good to me- she still wants sex with you: ) 

FaithfulWife...
No, haha!! Thank goodness. All is well here! ; )


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Woman here. I have the skill set of Woman #1 and the sex drive of Woman #2. So I guess that makes me choice #3.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice!! 
The perfect woman!!


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not male but I'd have to have both.

Why settle?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Depends on what "low priority on sex" is defined as.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EnigmaGirl said:


> I'm not male but I'd have to have both.
> 
> Why settle?


Me, too. Mine is like this.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly couldn't live with either. Sex is way high on my priority list and wouldn't be with a woman who felt otherwise. Woman one I could date probably but couldn't live with a slob. being late would also drive me crazy but if I could lie and tell her we are going to leave 30 min before we actually leave that may work. I have a friend I have to do this for. Couldn't live with him either lol


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Me, too. Mine is like this.


lol...'zactly!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm happily married to the 1st type but sometimes wish she were like the 2nd. I've actually joked about it with her. But if I've learned anything in life, the grass is not always greener on the other side. Now if I could combined them to have a hardworking help mate during the day vixen at night. I could dream.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I will take my wife, she is both.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll date the latter, just won't invest in the fling nor dare to get her to move in.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> I will take my wife, she is both.


Yup, like my SO. Uber organized, loves to do housework to mentally "unwind", and rocks my socks off in the bedroom (or living room, or laundy room, or kitchen, or... >)

Admittedly whenever we go somewhere I do have to tell her we are 'leaving' 15 minutes before our actual departure time; but I've found this to be an almost universal female truism that if you want to leave at a given time, you have to push it back 15 minutes to give them enough time to "get ready". Otherwise (for business meetings and what not) she's highly punctual, usually early.

Can't live with the slob, and can't live with the low-drive woman either; has to be a balance, like all things in life.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I am thankful to have the best of both. But if I HAD to choose, I'd always choose #2.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the insightful responses: )

My husband will make a silly comment here and there, (tongue in cheek,) saying, "It's a good thing you're hot!" Or he'll say, "At least you're F***able."

Of course I smack him playfully because I know he's kidding ; ) ; )

It just got me thinking about how much good sex makes up for other things that don't go as well in marriage. 

I'm not completely like my #1 example, for the record; ) But I'm not a perfect anything by any means. 
However, I do love on my man so I hoped that would be enough when other things fall by the way-side!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a woman who jumped my bones frequently. I can pick up after myself and I can cook. The grocery store sells frozen dinners that a chimpanzee could cook. A sexless woman showing up on time isn't all that big a thrill.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

There may be a reason why your wives are always late out the door. In my case, i have to close the windows, lock the back door, make sure the dogs are out, lights are off, door keys are in hand, kids are ready, I am ready after all of that, meanwhile H takes car keys and heads for the door......... The going to bed scenario is similar!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Yes, she would appreciate you, love you, want you...and make sure you knew it: )
> She would just not be the most 'together' woman you know.


Option 2 all the way, and I'd take my wife saying I was a lousy cook, and messy as hell, but hot and awesome in bed any day of the week over the other way around.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

If forced to choose I would pick option 2....I can handle the rest on my own if need be but of course would prefer a 50/50 sharing of duties...


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

#2 makes up for a lot


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

#1 Cause I like a challenge in the bedroom!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


KG Why do you ask?

55


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I asked because my husband has alluded to the the fact that it's a good thing our sex life is good because it makes up for other things. 
He always says it in jest, but it got me thinking..can a good sex life actually make other things seem not so bad to a guy? 

For me, when our sex life is good, it's not going to stop me from getting annoyed at my husband for doing or not doing something that he said he would, for example. 

For him, he will let things go when he gets a good bl** or we had a recent fun session; ) That's interesting to me.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> I asked because my husband has alluded to the the fact that it's a good thing our sex life is good because it makes up for other things.
> He always says it in jest, but it got me thinking..can a good sex life actually make other things seem not so bad to a guy?
> 
> For me, when our sex life is good, it's not going to stop me from getting annoyed at my husband for doing or not doing something that he said he would, for example.
> ...


It's funny how many problems go away when you just got a good BJ.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


I had the worst of both worlds.
My XWW was kind of messy, not that organized, often late, did not enjoy cooking...and wasn't interested in having sex with me very often.

Awesome :banghead:

I would have settled for the sex!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

balance is the key too much one way or the other and the grass on the other side starts looking very inviting.


with that said number 2 please!!!!!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Outsourcing the cooking and cleaning is quite straightforward and just a money conversation.

Outsourcing the sex is more... complicated.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Easily #2, I don't get dinner now anyhow ....


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

#2. We have gone through periods of being classified as sexless for years and periods of going daily for months. I will be honest and say that when the sex is great, it is easy to overlook a lot of things because one of my primary needs is being met. When sex goes away, all the little things get more annoying as a primary need is not being met.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Right, all of that makes good sense: ) 

If a primary need of mine isn't being met, it's true that other things become so much more noticable and irritating as if a magnifying glass is right on each annoyance. 

Yikes, the worst of both worlds had to be ROUGH!! I'm sorry!!

I like to think of myself as an average homemaker, but maybe above average in the intimacy department. Those BJ's do make for a happy, content guy, don't they!? It's like magic! ; )


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

karma*girl said:


> Right, all of that makes good sense: )
> 
> If a primary need of mine isn't being met, it's true that other things become so much more noticable and irritating as if a magnifying glass is right on each annoyance.
> 
> ...


The usual way is also quite good in that regard.

I don't know why more women don't understand that. It's not rocket science.

Or if they do understand it, that makes the problem even more mysterious...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

#2 without question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Me, too. Mine is like this.


You know this is pure female propaganda when there is a happy, purring cat in the corner. LOL. Or maybe it's a metaphor..... Ok, going now....


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Me, too. Mine is like this.


I don't know how I missed this...

But when I saw it, I envisioned a caption of the woman saying "bye dear, off to work and then drinks with my boss. Don't wait up."


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

marduk said:


> I don't know how I missed this...
> 
> But when I saw it, I envisioned a caption of the woman saying "bye dear, off to work and then drinks with my boss. Don't wait up."


We'd better make it a quickie...my husband's going to be home soon!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

haha...marduk, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

For those of you that have time to kill.... create your own:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It was actually from the excellent sex book Guide To Getting It On....this pic went with a short section about sharing housework and sex. Though my version is an old one, so I don't know if they use the same artwork in the newer versions (they make a new one every few years to keep up on current data and trends).

Guide To Getting It On: Paul Joannides Psy.D., Daerick Gröss Sr.: 9781885535450: Amazon.com: Books

Throughout the book there are drawings by this same artist...and a lot of the pics have a cat in them.

Its a truly awesome book (and may of the pics are X rated, but all illustrated like above and very beautiful), I highly recommend it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> I asked because my husband has alluded to the the fact that it's a good thing our sex life is good because it makes up for other things.
> He always says it in jest, but it got me thinking..can a good sex life actually make other things seem not so bad to a guy?
> 
> For me, when our sex life is good, it's not going to stop me from getting annoyed at my husband for doing or not doing something that he said he would, for example.
> ...


If he's sufficiently taken care of, sexually, you could rob him blind and set him on fire. He'll just be checking out your behind with a stupid grin on his face as you walk away.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


I want both. Lol. 50/50. If I had to lean on one side, number 2. Not because of the sex, simply because one is more chill.


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Satya said:


> For those of you that have time to kill.... create your own:


With a caption like that, I'm less inclined to want to do any house work! Who wants cuckoldry as a reward for cleaning the house and being a super awesome husband...... Think I'll pass on that thanks:|
lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

karma*girl said:


> Hi guys: Question for you..
> 
> Would you rather have a woman whom was excellent at housekeeping, cooking, held a great job, punctual, was uber-organized, treated you well, but placed sex low on the priority list..
> 
> ...


*#2 * *"But having sex with you often"*... Yeah...husband would be a very sad man if I had little interest in touching, physical affection, sexing him up ... he wouldn't feel loved...no matter what else I brought.... it does make a huge enthusiasm / spirit boost to our spouses when the things we CRAVE, what brings us pleasure & comfort are given freely...because we're in it for our own pleasure too.. the mutual enjoyment.. 

No high earner here (I make peanuts compared to him) but I've always been very organized... when standing at the alter - ready to take our vows.. the Preacher threw my being organized in the ceremony... telling my husband he better be "on his toes"...as he might not live that down with me ....everyone laughed..

Always did the cooking & cleaning, always been an "initiating" wife ... but I could have "come on to him" more in the past!... then it took on a flurry of "gotta have you NOW!" in mid life







.... my need for him upped his spirits unto me...I could feel how it brought us emotionally closer ... when my interest in him ROSE, when he became my #1 Priority over the kids, over the house.. above all else.. such things make a huge difference to the man who feels greatly loved *this way.*..

Being female.. I am the same.. it wouldn't do much for me if my husband made big money, was a perfectionist in many ways, kept an immaculate garage or what not...if he didn't have the time , or I didn't feel his desire, want of me..... it would all fall to the ground..I'd grow weary, emotionally detached, resentful... just not a good thing. 

*All depends on what's most important to us, for our happiness .....these things CAN COVER a multitude of lesser things in the marriage*. If the husband has to help out more -but lots of loving at night....many would choose this saying "Bring it on!" ...depending ...especially if he's a high energy man & has the time...


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

#2. It's not even close. The world is such that #1 can be paid for while still living with your children, and when I was dating I wasn't asking them do demo their maid skills to determine marital fit.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

#2. With more sex I'm inspired to do better ... cleaning, cooking, promotion, etc. And because I'm so happy, I'll also be the life of the party, which won't start until I get there ... late.


----------

